# [h]£££[w] space marines



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

HEY ALL IM AFTER 
LAND RAIDER REDEEMER
IRONCLAD DREAD 
DREADNOUGHT
2X DROP PODS
2 TATICAL SQUAD
RHINOS X 2 

im looking for models not painted heavily or damaged.


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

I might be able to help but won't know for sure until I go get my stuff out of storage.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

curtislee said:


> I might be able to help but won't know for sure until I go get my stuff out of storage.


ok cool when will you know?


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

PM'ed


----------

